# Best age to introduce a new dog?



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

So my dog is almost 11 months old.. still very much a pup though he is well behaved and trained.. :heh:

I REALLY want to get another dog. He was so happy when I was dogsitting for a friend. Would getting one in a couple months be a smart thing to do? Or will all his training regress? I am thinking of a shelter mutt (but definitely a puppy). 

The sheltie I have now is the first dog I've ever owned.. but I did a LOT of reading beforehand and have been researching dogs most of my life!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I've constantly had dogs of different ages and gotten new dogs at all different times and ages. We just added Shade to the mix. Rocky was 2, Chelsy was 13 and Shade was 5. No problem. Chelsy is 14 and has had new puppies added to the mix pretty much her whole life. 

I think it all depends on the dogs personality. Chelsy loves all other dogs and gets along well with them all. I only had one dog in all of mine that didn't welcome other dogs into the house, and she didn't like any dogs at all, even the ones that were here before her. She was my rare dog aggressive one. The rest were all just fine with new dogs being added at any time of their lives.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

LOL my dog has not one dog aggressive bone in his body. If he is eating and a dog barks at him, he drops his food and lays down. I know he will accept any dog into the house.. I was thinking more of training.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I think it should be fine. You just have to be extra diligent to train this new puppy one on one and keep up with Bishop's training as well. Adding another pup to the mix may throw training out the window for a couple of weeks...keep us posted!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i think it's best to wait untill the dog on hand
is well trained and highly socialized before bringing
in another dog/pup. only you know how well your
current dog is trained and socialized.


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

I say go for it! As long as you are willing to put in the extra training time, one on one.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Having found myself with two pups at the same time, I can assure you that this is going to be a lot of work. You really do have to give them their one on one time and training with the pup definitely by itself because the other dog is WAY too much of a distraction. (My first time with two...I've learned everything the hard way.) Also, each dog gets their time with you, individually, to help build or continue to build the bond with you.

When you know that they are listening to you and the distractions have been built up, you can start working with them together. It does depend on the dogs...some dogs it takes a long time, (mine...of course...of course mine), and some dogs take to everything right away despite what goes on around them. 

However, while hard work, it can definitely be done. Just be prepared, on those rainy days or stormy days or cold days, to go out twice, in the beginning...but it's worth it if you have it in you. It truly is. Your dog having a play mate, another to help burn off the energy, a companion while you're not there...pretty cool.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Serenity gave good advice. My trainer recommends waiting until my first dog is 2 yrs old to ensure that her training is solid.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Having 2 dogs is twice the food bill, twice the vet bill, and 10 times the fun. :biggrin: That said, I had a situation that I always caution people about. I had 2 littermates (my Goldens) for 12 years. Everything was wonderful BUT when you have 2 dogs the same age, you have two dogs that are going to die about the same time. Both of my Goldens died within 3 months of each other. That was a rough thing to handle. Having 2 very elderdy dogs at the same time isn't easy either. 2 puppies? No big deal ... 2 elderly dogs, not so easy.

The dogs I have now are about 5 years apart. Thor is still young and energetic and Abby is old and not so much energy. It doesn't seem to intefere with their relationship and it makes life easier on me. IMO 5 years is a good spread.

I know you don't want to wait 4 more years to get another puppy. Just letting you know what to expect. :smile:


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

I want another puppy but I have a couple of things I would like to figure out first. First I want my dog to be where I feel that he is trained at a pretty high level, has gotten his therapy dog license, and probably turns two before I even search for a puppy. Second, I want to feel confident that the next puppy I get, that I will have a little planner to fill in each day what we do together and socialize the heck out of the dog, more so than I did with Jasper. I want to figure out the whole raw diet and know what I am doing before I get another pup. The next pup I get will probably come from a very holistic naturally reared breeder who feeds raw, so I just want to make sure everything is almost perfect! I just feel when the time is right, I will get one. I still think Jasper and I are fine without a puppy now, and maybe one day, in a couple years, we will look down that path. If you feel confident that your dog would love a playmate and you can still have that one one one time with each, I say go for it! 

Oh and if you haven't heard of it, make sure to do crate games with your boy and soon you can just train them together without the worry of one getting in the way. I am working on this with Jasper and we just love it!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> Having 2 dogs is twice the food bill, twice the vet bill, and 10 times the fun. :biggrin: That said, I had a situation that I always caution people about. I had 2 littermates (my Goldens) for 12 years. Everything was wonderful BUT when you have 2 dogs the same age, you have two dogs that are going to die about the same time. Both of my Goldens died within 3 months of each other. That was a rough thing to handle. Having 2 very elderdy dogs at the same time isn't easy either. 2 puppies? No big deal ... 2 elderly dogs, not so easy.
> 
> The dogs I have now are about 5 years apart. Thor is still young and energetic and Abby is old and not so much energy. It doesn't seem to intefere with their relationship and it makes life easier on me. IMO 5 years is a good spread.
> 
> I know you don't want to wait 4 more years to get another puppy. Just letting you know what to expect. :smile:


and that's exactly what happened to us. we had four shih tzus, each a year apart...and they died in the order we got them....a year apart.....i don't regret it, but it's hard when, every year, we're walking the last walk.....

i now have a four year old and an eleven year old....and not to sound harsh, but when my malia dies, and surely she will, bubba will still be young enough to comfort me. that might sound selfish, but having to deal with health issues and old dogs is not always the best combination, at least for me.

on the other hand, we live through these things and there is nothing funnier than puppies playing with each other....the future is bright and far away.....usually.....

i can't say that i wouldn't do it again.....because the heart, whilst fragile, is also made to heal.


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

Two dogs is WAY more work than one...

Before Lucy came along, it was just Winston I'd have to dogsit. He's high energy, and has a very strong personality. It was alot of work just to keep him stimulated. Now with Lucy added to the mix, she's just a pup (4 months, Winston is 14 months) and it's A WHOLE LOT more work. Winston is still Winston...add to that an extremely shy (she's a rescue) puppy who can't function without him and you have a whole lot of trouble on your hands.
When I watch them, it's all I can do not to throw in the white towel. And sometimes he can be a real jerk to her, and other days he's perfectly fine with her. The other day he was in one of his moods and knocked her over and actually growled at her...she hadn't done anything, that I could see. So keep in mind mixing different personalities may bring out more than you thought it would.

With that said, if you REALLY want another puppy, I'd say go for it. Just know that you have an extra couple of helpings on your plate to finish.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Believe me, two puppies are A LOT easier than one. They play with each other and entertain each other while you go about your business. I think you are way overworrying about them. Let them play. From what you describe, they are having normal puppy play. During puppy play they bite ears, legs, tails, noses, necks and anything else they can get in their mouths. They bump and push each other around. They quicky learn how hard to bite. This is good training for them to develop bite inhibition. They will teach each other this. The sounds they make are ferrocious. Lots of growling, yelping, and barking. They sound like they are killing each other but they aren't. Occasionally you may even see a little blood but thats just part of puppy play. This is what helps them grow into healthy, balanced, well adjusted adults.

You should not get to the point of "throwing in the towel". You shouldn't be upset or nervous at all. You should be sitting back and smiling while you watch them have a good time. Trust me, in spite of what you may think, they are having a great time. You are WAY overmothering them. Just let them go. They'll be ok. I have seen this literally hundreds of times during my training career. They are nowhere near as fragile as you think.


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

RawFedDogs said:


> Believe me, two puppies are A LOT easier than one. They play with each other and entertain each other while you go about your business. I think you are way overworrying about them. Let them play. From what you describe, they are having normal puppy play. During puppy play they bite ears, legs, tails, noses, necks and anything else they can get in their mouths. They bump and push each other around. They quicky learn how hard to bite. This is good training for them to develop bite inhibition. They will teach each other this. The sounds they make are ferrocious. Lots of growling, yelping, and barking. They sound like they are killing each other but they aren't. Occasionally you may even see a little blood but thats just part of puppy play. This is what helps them grow into healthy, balanced, well adjusted adults.
> 
> You should not get to the point of "throwing in the towel". You shouldn't be upset or nervous at all. You should be sitting back and smiling while you watch them have a good time. Trust me, in spite of what you may think, they are having a great time. You are WAY overmothering them. Just let them go. They'll be ok. I have seen this literally hundreds of times during my training career. They are nowhere near as fragile as you think.


The playing together isn't a problem. I expect the biting, the rough-housing, the barks and yelps and play growls...what I don't like, and intervene in, is when a 75 lb Airedale has pinned a 20 lb lab/collie mix to the ground and is snarling at her. That's too much for my liking, and I would consider it bullying. Given her personality as being incredibly shy and lacking in confidence, I feel this probably adds TO that insecurity and that's exactly what we're trying to avoid.

When do you decide to intervene? What's the rule of thumb for a transition between play to fighting?


----------

